

Hacker News Redesign - niico
http://dribbble.com/shots/266800-HN-Redesign
I took a couple minutes to redesign HN.
If someone is actually interested in making it work, I'd love to talk about it.
======
JoshTriplett
I like the layout, and the design of the content area, but not the design of
the top navigation. Not everything needs to look like an iOS app.

------
psykotic
I'm not enough of a designer to give a detailed critique, but to me this is
generic and completely lacking in personality.

------
fuzionmonkey
This looks like a bad Apple-fication of HN. The font choices and stylistic
motifs are all taken from Apple and applied to HN in a hackneyed way. There's
no soul in the page. HN is very unique and the redesign just strikes me as
bland.

There's more whitespace but it isn't easier to read. The current HN style lets
you scan down the left side of the page and you can see all the relevant
information (title, poster, points, time, and # of comments).

On that redesign, half of the useful information is put on the other side of
the page. Now your eye has to move much more just get the same amount of
information.

The color palette is washed out, and there's even less text contrast than the
current HN page.

Sorry for the harsh criticism.

------
jeffool
While I do sometimes tap the wrong thing when checking HN on my phone and like
your utilization of horizontal space, I think this is a bit much for a desktop
design.

It really does feel a bit soulless. HN's current design feels very true to its
programmer roots in the use of vertical space. I didn't realize it until now,
but I think it vital to the personality of the site.

But hey, points for the effort!

------
ryanmarsh
Not a fan. I like HN just the way it is now.

------
jenhsun
I switch to hckrnews.com because of thread sorting and more detail regarding
original site. You should take a look.

~~~
kittxkat
Yup, I did too. Also it saves your last visit and sorts it depending on the
time.

Clickable link: <http://hckrnews.com/>

------
makecheck
Well, I like it. Especially since it looks like it would be more touch-
friendly (iPad).

~~~
ambirex
Indeed, make a greasemonkey/user script to implement the design.

